# Broadheads



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if "barbed" broadheads are legal in michigan? i looked on the dnr website and couldnt find anything. Im specifically looking at the ramcat broadhead. It is able to cut on the way back out. Anyone have any idea whether or not this would be legal?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I looked at the web page and didn't see anything to make me think they would not be legal. I am not sure what you mean by "barbed" though. 
<----<<<


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't quite understand what barbed means either. The only reason I used the word barbed is because I was reading on author forums and someone was talking about this broadhead and said he loves the design of it but he can't use it in Colorado because it is considered barbed. This has to do with the fact that it cuts backwards. I wouldnt have used the word barbed but I figured it might help get some answers.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

pretty sure they are legal..

Its my understanding that barbed is when blades will not retract or close back up if the you try to pull the arrow back out..


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

No rules or laws regarding broadheads in Michigan.

BTW their is no requirement by law that mandates the use of a broadhead while hunting any kind of game(big or small) in Michigan:yikes:.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Really? I could have sworn that I read that a broadhead must be at least 7/8in cutting diameter


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

MIhunt said:


> Really? I could have sworn that I read that a broadhead must be at least 7/8in cutting diameter



Really.

If you did read it somewhere the author was mistaken or it is a rule that applies to another State.


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

RoadDog said:


> Really.
> 
> If you did read it somewhere the author was mistaken or it is a rule that applies to another State.


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterII_128574_7.pdf

_____________________________________________________________
Chapter 2, General Hunting and Trapping Regulations:

2.1 Taking of animals; prohibited methods, devices, and weapons; exceptions.
Sec. 2.1 Unless otherwise specified in this order, a person shall not do any of the following:

(b) Uses only arrows, bolts, and quarrels for taking deer, bear, elk, and turkey with a broadhead hunting
type of point not less than 7/8 of an inch wide with a minimum of 14 inches in length.

_____________________________________________________________

I too was curious about the barbed head with the Cliff Zwickey heads on the market this year. They may have been banned in the past, but as of now I can only find the previous information regarding broadhead restrictions. I have heard many states dropped the word barbed from their regulations as it would have made many mechanical heads illegal as the definition is written.

Hapy Hunting,
Dan


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

That is exactly what I read and were I read it. I guess I'll go with the assumption that it is legal. I'm still not 100% certain that I'm going to use it. I'm getting a new setup for a bow and wondering if this would be better than the current setup. I currently use the spitfire xp with my wildcat c5 crossbow. I've only killed one deer with it but it recked the deer.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

DGF said:


> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterII_128574_7.pdf
> 
> _____________________________________________________________
> Chapter 2, General Hunting and Trapping Regulations:
> ...


BTW Those rules only apply when using a crossbow not with a bow and arrow. You only printed part of the line that pertains to crossbows only.


Here is how it reads and is written within the order:

(15)Take game with a crossbow unless the hunter meets the following criteria:

(a) Possesses a valid license and crossbow stamp to take game. The crossbow stamp shall be part of the license to hunt game with a crossbow.

(b) Uses only arrows, bolts, and quarrels for taking deer, bear, elk, and turkey with a broadhead hunting
type of point not less than 7/8 of an inch wide with a minimum of 14 inches in length.


Call the law division if you don't believe me.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

RoadDog said:


> BTW Those rules only apply when using a crossbow.


That is incorrect. These rules apply to broadheads and arrows regardless of the weapon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

Michihunter said:


> That is incorrect. These rules apply to broadheads and arrows regardless of the weapon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Look it up in the orders. Call the Law Division, they will explain that the rule in question only applies to crossbows.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

Here is a link to the entire order. Read carefully. Does not mention a bow, only crossbow.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterII_128574_7.pdf


(15)Take game with a crossbow unless the hunter meets the following criteria:

(a) Possesses a valid license and crossbow stamp to take game. The crossbow stamp shall be part of the license to hunt game with a crossbow.

(b) Uses only arrows, bolts, and quarrels for taking deer, bear, elk, and turkey with a broadhead hunting
type of point not less than 7/8 of an inch wide with a minimum of 14 inches in length.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

RoadDog said:


> Look it up in the orders. Call the Law Division, they will explain that the rule in question only applies to crossbows.


Although you may be correct it's really irrelevant when you consider how many broadheads are less than 7/8ths. Personally I cant think of any.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

The point I was making is that one can legally use a field point to hunt with when using a bow and arrow. I am not saying it is ethical, just legal.


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Going back and looking at it more closely only crossbows are mentioned:

__________________________

(15) Take game with a crossbow unless the hunter meets the following criteria:

(a) Possesses a valid license and a crossbow stamp to take game. The crossbow stamp shall be part of the
license to hunt with a crossbow.
(b) Uses only arrows, bolts, and quarrels for taking deer, bear, elk, and turkey with a broadhead hunting
type of point not less than 7/8 of an inch wide with a minimum of 14 inches in length.

___________________________

Wow. That one blows me away. So are there really no restrictions put into place regarding the type of heads that can be used (without being poisoned) when the head is shot from a bow and arrow?


----------

